
Find out how a smart lamp can improve your Productivity - kienofficial
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/85280086/kien-light-intelligent-daylight-at-your-fingertips?ref=nav_search
======
mrksmy
Wow, thats looks interesting

------
evatheresia
great lamp! amazing project, everyone should have daylight on grey winter days

------
Lea_nknk
Sensational creations !!!

------
tonitooga
i can totally picture the concrete one above my desk!

------
laura3000
Amazing product!

------
benny-luth
really nice product

------
huhu1
cool!

------
dianasygns
wow! nice

